# cortizone 10?



## newlywed2013

Hey ladies, I have really sensitive skin and I randomly get terrible itchy bumpy rashes. I have a couple of bad ones now, and previously the only thing that helped was cortizone 10 cream. Is it okay to use this during pregnancy??


----------



## azure girl

I was prescribed hydrocortisone cream while pregnant by my OB, so I would say yes!


----------



## emicakess

My OB told me that yes cortizone 10 is okay to use


----------

